# women's saddles?



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm updating my wife's mtb and she's in need of a saddle. What are your fave ones? Ones you loath? She has a Terry Butterfly on an old road bike and a narrower Cannondale racing saddle on her new road bike. I can't get much feedback from her on the C-dale one. She says it's fine. She also says her Terry is fine. Whatever fine means, lol.

The LBS has some WTB testers. I might have her try the Deva and a Rocket V (a gal at the shop rides the latter). Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm convinced that Fizik saddles were invented by the same man who invented female circumcision.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have 2 Specialized saddles, a Lithia comp gel & another one I don't remember the name of. I like both. A LBS here said the Lithia is their most popular woman's saddle, and in all of the ones they have sold, only 1 was returned, so it must work for a ot of women.


----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

Andrea138 said:


> I'm convinced that Fizik saddles were invented by the same man who invented female circumcision.


Ouch. I'll remember that.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> I'm convinced that Fizik saddles were invented by the same man who invented female circumcision.


I've had a couple Fizik saddles that I really liked. And I also like the WTB Deva, a couple different Selle San Marco saddles...

But really, this is like trying to get a consensus on a pair of jeans that fits everyone. It's not going to happen.


----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

connie said:


> But really, this is like trying to get a consensus on a pair of jeans that fits everyone. It's not going to happen.


Agreed. Just trying to get some in-the-ballpark ones to consider.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

+1 for Specialized saddles. First, I highly recommend your wife get fitted, or at least measure or find the measurements for her current saddle which she thinks feels okay. I definitely found the value in having a saddle that fits - and a few millimeters can make a huge difference. I have the Specialized Ariel on two of my bikes. Not the cheapest around, but sometimes you can find them on eBay. I also got the WTB Deva not too long ago. I've only had 2 rides on it so far, and they weren't very long, but so far it seems to feel good.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a couple of Specilized Lithias and I like them. They come in 3 widths. It's important to get the tilt angle right on these and any saddle. I had an issue with a Lithia shortly after I put it on a bike and an extremely minor adjustment in tilt angle fixed it. I also have a Terry Fly Tri Gel which I like. It is a better width for me than the Terry Butterfly. A lot of women like the Butterfly, but it only comes in one width and it's not the width I need. I believe that Terry has a comfort guarantee. Some shops also have comfort guarantees. That's nice insurance in case a saddle doesn't work for you. Some shops have demo saddles as well. I didn't do that well with my Fizik saddle or with my husband's Selle Italia Genuine Gel because they don't have cut-outs.


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

David, all are good suggestions but the wife will need to decide (I agree about the Fizik saddles but that's just my opinion). Specialized used to offer a 30-day exchange if you tried and did not like. Have her sit bones measured before buying anything.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have Cromag Lynx DT saddles on both my DH and all mountain bikes. The saddle is durable and versatile, accomodating both riding styles for me. Cromag makes a women's specific saddle called the Juniper which I have not tested so I cant comment.


----------



## washie crashburn (Feb 22, 2012)

I use a Selle SMP Glider, and totally love it. The saddle is a bit pricey, but its durable and keeps me happy.


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

I initially rode my mtb w/stock saddle, but when I started doing longer 25+ mile rides, it was uncomfortable. I got my Sit bones measured & tried the Spec. Ruby Expert. Was so much more minimal than my old saddle, felt weird at first but loved it. 

My road bike came with a fancy Selle Italia Diva saddle, & I ended up putting same Ruby Expert saddle on it. I demoed some guys saddles but the longer noses were uncomfortable.


----------



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

+1 on the specialized women's saddles.. I've used a few different models and found them pretty comfortable. Try to find a shop that will allow you to return it if she's not happy. Nothing will ruin riding quicker than sitting on a torture device. I made the mistake of buying a discount saddle once.. NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Resnick (Apr 6, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> I have Cromag Lynx DT saddles on both my DH and all mountain bikes. The saddle is durable and versatile, accomodating both riding styles for me. Cromag makes a women's specific saddle called the Juniper which I have not tested so I cant comment.


I have the Juniper. I love it!


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a trek wsd commuter gel seat I use on my mtb bike and it is sweet!


----------

